# Anyone pick up famous or newsworthy Pax?



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I haven't really....had some millionaires & a head coach for the AAA Pirates affiliate. One ride I had a beautiful TV news person from Canada. I never heard of her considering she's way up north, but her friends insisted she was famous three times. She was plastered drunk and looked like a model...lol


On the sad side, I also picked up I thought was a normal guy 3 times from local restaurant job, before he turned into a convicted baby killer in November 2017. Also a woman victim of a mass shooting in western psych hospital from a patient turned away in 2012 (felt bad for her big time and she was still a mess five years later)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was seconds off from picking up Gerard Butler from a restaurant in Atlanta. I pull up to a restaurant to pick up my pax and Mr Butler was getting into an Uber in front of me. I wasnt sure it was him until my pax got into the car and was "You wont guess who was in the restaurant tonight!" I guessed right and they had taken photos with him.

I did pick up two little people who finished filming an episode of Little Women: Atlanta. Was taking them from a hotel downtown to one of the other cast members homes in the suburbs who was having a BBQ.

Also some Soccer player who was recruited by Atlanta United and had just gotten into town that evening.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Jharel Cotton (starting pitcher for Oakland A’s). There might have been others...I am not good at recognizing people. Some of the pets I have transported might have been famous as well.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Jharel Cotton (starting pitcher for Oakland A's). There might have been others...I am not good at recognizing people. Some of the pets I have transported might have been famous as well.


None as famous as my dog Snuggles the Puggle who throws up like a pax at 3:00 AM the minute she feels the car going into drive.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Tom Murphy of Colorado Rockies in the morning of the opening day of the 2017 season. I guess he missed the bus and I drove him from the hotel to the stadium. He wasn't playing due to injury.

I also drove Donald Driver (retired Green Bay Packers) for a short ride once. It was him and some banker guy going to some charity event.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> None as famous as my dog Snuggles the Puggle who throws up like a pax at 3:00 AM the minute she feels the car going into drive.


Great picture....really fits in with one of the "Dogs Playing Poker" paintings or maybe the Hangover movie...from a canine perspective. Really cool name for a doggie...Snuggles


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Great picture....really fits in with one of the "Dogs Playing Poker" paintings or maybe the Hangover movie...from a canine perspective. Really cool name for a doggie...Snuggles


Thanks...she was my daughters 7th birthday present eight years ago. She is so funny, she hates any car rides, we have to bring towels and barf bags. If I look at her and speak, she'll just start crying and get excited, my wife always says "stop it"


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Thanks...she was my daughters 7th birthday present eight years ago. She is so funny, she hates any car rides, we have to bring towels and barf bags. If I look at her and speak, she'll just start crying and get excited, my wife always says "stop it"


Are there any motion sickness meds for pets....Dramamine for Doggies? Please do not charge Snuggles with the cleaning fee.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Are there any motion sickness meds for pets....Dramamine for Doggies? Please do not charge Snuggles with the cleaning fee.


Yea, we got her prescription stuff from vet and it kinda knocks her out to the point she looks like she's stoned in the clouds. she'll lay
down for a bit, wakes up and pukes....lol


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea, we got her prescription stuff from vet and it kinda knocks her out to the point she looks like she's stoned in the clouds. she'll lay
> down for a bit, wakes up and pukes....lol


. That is too bad. I would recommend a new vet.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I was seconds off from picking up Gerard Butler from a restaurant in Atlanta. I pull up to a restaurant to pick up my pax and Mr Butler was getting into an Uber in front of me. I wasnt sure it was him until my pax got into the car and was "You wont guess who was in the restaurant tonight!" I guessed right and they had taken photos with him.
> 
> I did pick up two little people who finished filming an episode of Little Women: Atlanta. Was taking them from a hotel downtown to one of the other cast members homes in the suburbs who was having a BBQ.
> 
> Also some Soccer player who was recruited by Atlanta United and had just gotten into town that evening.


Gerald Butler is the greatest (300 the best movie ever)
Also like the meeting of Donald Driver from Packers.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Picked up at treasure island in Las Vegas forget which backstreet boy it was girlfriend went nuts when she got to FaceTime him on my phone really cool guy tipped good too


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In the Capital of Your Nation, we get them all the time. 

My best was the comedian Richard Gregory (filter will not let you use the nickname for "Richard", which was the name that he used professionally)

My worst was Clare Boothe Luce. Helen Thomas was a close second.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Daniel Alfredsson. I don't watch hockey so I didn't immediately notice. Obviously it's a household name in Canada but only registered when his dad sitting in front mentioned it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Gingerbeard said:


> Daniel Alfredsson. I don't watch hockey so I didn't immediately notice. Obviously it's a household name in Canada but only registered when his dad sitting in front mentioned it.


I thought all Canadians watched hockey. What is wrong with you????


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

Ribak said:


> What is wrong with you????


I'm an immigrant... Lol


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Gingerbeard said:


> I'm an immigrant... Lol


I would recommend getting on the hockey bandwagon. No risk of deportation from Canada. However, UBER may deactivate you for it.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Picked up an Astros pitcher who lives here during the offseason and goes to the same bar/grill every Friday. Friendly guy, doesn't like to talk shop, but who does?

He is a Cy Young winner and used to play for another team for the past 12 seasons.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I picked up a wide receiver for the Chicago Bliss (would have rather picked up a tight end ) and two of her friends after they won the championship in 2016, they were going to celebrate their championship.
I also picked up some actor who was one of the main character in some Amazon series. Both were pretty cool except the fact that neither tipped, in their defense they probably thought that tip was included in the fair as this was before in-app tipping was a thing and as we know scroober made everyone believe that tip was already added.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Picked up 3 members of 10,000 Maniacs and took them to their gig.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I picked up Bruce Springsteens son does that count?


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 1, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Picked up an Astros pitcher who lives here during the offseason and goes to the same bar/grill every Friday. Friendly guy, doesn't like to talk shop, but who does?
> 
> He is a Cy Young winner and used to play for another team for the past 12 seasons.


Dang u really picked up Justin Verlander? Was he with Kate by chance?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I picked up Bruce Springsteens son does that count?


Of course it counts .....wow, we have a Justin Verlander pickup. I was thinking all the LA people will have some big names also.



Nick1 said:


> Dang u really picked up Justin Verlander? Was he with Kate by chance?


Really cool!!!! Especially if he had Kate


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Nick1 said:


> Dang u really picked up Justin Verlander? Was he with Kate by chance?


No, it was him and his dad, since he sat behind me I didn't notice anything until we pulled up to his gated community and his name came up in the listing.


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Driving a lux suv in south Florida you pick up celebrities all the time especially ball players. I think my 2 favorite have been Marlon Wayans and Chris Rock even though neither one of them tipped. My worst by far was Brandon Marshall(football player from the Giants) he wasn’t very nice and i don’t think he appreciated the fact that I recognized him


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Steubie said:


> Driving a lux suv in south Florida you pick up celebrities all the time especially ball players. I think my 2 favorite have been Marlon Wayans and Chris Rock even though neither one of them tipped. My worst by far was Brandon Marshall(football player from the Giants) he wasn't very nice and i don't think he appreciated the fact that I recognized him


If it was Football season he was probably just tired. A lot of these folks probably wish that they could just have a normal life but hide that feeling deep down.


----------



## Kish002 (Jul 27, 2017)

I picked up a YouTube "celebrity' who also starred in a Hulu series and some Nickelodeon movies.... The lead singer of a punk band I followed back in HS....and a fitness "guru" with multiple wives....lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Every time I'm driving in SF I'm looking out for 
sellkatsell44 .
Driving a UP.net moderator would definitely take the cake!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drove a SF driver once, he was the guy who had a pax that ordered over $100 In Taco Bell. Then a radio station interviewed him about that ride. Really cool guy, welcome back in my car anytime.

Does that count?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I drove a SF driver once, he was the guy who had a pax that ordered over $100 In Taco Bell. Then a radio station interviewed him about that ride. Really cool guy, welcome back in my car anytime.
> 
> Does that count?


For sure newsworthy!!! I like the 15 minutes of fame people.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Got three NHL broadcasters last night...

Including a retired player...

NHL ALL STARS game here...

Kevin Weekes was using his Uber...

Great ride and best of all...

He tipped me a $20 "in the app"...

Didn't even say he would..

That's AWESOME...!!!

Rakos


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes. Get a lot of real CEO's as well. 
They suck, are boring, & tip like shit.

Trickle down is a lie.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Picked up 3 members of 10,000 Maniacs and took them to their gig.


Good thing it wasn't a poo ride or you would have had all 10000 of the maniacs in your car...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Good thing it wasn't a poo ride or you would have had all 10000 of the maniacs in your car...


Just seen Natalie Merchant net worth of 5 million.....wonder if she tipped


----------



## Chesty0311 (Jan 18, 2018)

I picked up G Eazy about two weeks ago. He was quiet but his gf was pretty damn hot. He tipped me $50 for a 5 minute ride


----------



## BigBob (Mar 6, 2017)

My friend picked up Carson Wentz at PHL, private plane entrance. He needed a quick ride back to the Nova Care practice facility, he forgot something, then ride back to PHL. Nice guy, $60 tip.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I gave Peter Pan (from the traveling Broadway show) and one of those Real Housewives a ride (not at the same time). Both were absolutely sweet, terrific pax, and had fascinating lives. I didn’t recognize either one when I picked them up. Had to google them later to determine if I was getting a put-on.

I will say, I got quite an education about what it takes to stay employed in one of those traveling broadway shows - Practice, work outs, 2 shows/day, auditions for what’s next, travel, rinse, repeat. She wasn’t complaining, but I could tell it’s hard damn work, even more difficult if you’re trying to take it to the next level.

The Housewife was nothing like her TV personality - Guess that makes her a good actress.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I gave a celebrity a ride once, but I am in Austin..so that is not that uncommon, especially around SXSW. Not really my style to name drop but it was cool and was fun. Moved on to next pax and was back to normal lol


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I gave a celebrity a ride once, but I am in Austin..so that is not that uncommon, especially around SXSW. Not really my style to name drop but it was cool and was fun. Moved on to next pax and was back to normal lol


I picked up a bad case of the crabs. Does that count?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> I picked up a bad case of the crabs. Does that count?


In the end, my wallet agrees to same ammount


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Working4peanuts said:


> I picked up a bad case of the crabs. Does that count?


Stop messing with the librarians...

In a dark room..

Trust me on this...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

A dude that had a friend of his get about 1 fluid ounce of vomit in my car told me he was famous. I felt good about the 150 cleaning fee I got from him. Also he lived in my neighborhood, so naturally I asked if he was famous at the local bars for being a regular middle class average drunk dude. He gave me the side eye, I said thanks for the 150 and getting most of it out the window. Epic ******.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Not famous but possibly famous in the future. I have picked up a number of Houston Texan rookie and 2nd year players and had very interesting conversations about their expectations for the future. Imagine being in a small car (luckily I am not) and pulling up to this 6 foot 5, 350 pound linebacker! He still had to lay the front seat back (yes, I love my Pax in the front seat) to keep from his head from hitting the ceiling. Great conversation and a great learning experience about how the NFL works (contract written 100% in the owners favor with no guarantees to the employee).


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Most famous- Kaleo (the band)
Most well known athlete- Greg Jennings (NFL wide receiver and now TV analyst)
Wealthiest- Yuval Almog (billionaire tech investor)

Had great conversations with all of them and they all seemed like down to earth people. The guys from Kaleo had thick Icelandic accents, but they still made an effort to talk about our local music scene here in Minneapolis.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

OK, I did pick up some famous folks but they were not famous to me. I picked up the members of the band "Tame Impala" and took them to a couple of music stores where they were promoting their brand. I had no clue who they were (Austrian brand) so I joked that they should sign me something. We all laughed and then talked Australian Rules Football for awhile. The next day one of my riders headed for Austin City Limits asked if I had picked up anyone famous. I could not remember the name of the group and I stumbled with the name and said " they were Lame something....." One of the girls said " you don't mean Tame Impala do you?". I remembered, yes, that's what it was, Tame Impala! She looked at me and said " You do know that they are a pretty big deal, don't you?" Turns out they were headliners but I just had a great conversation with 3 really nice guys from Australia!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

This wasn't driving, but when Obama stayed in town, I worked right next to the hotel and about fifteen feet from the road where hotel is.
It was actually quite creepy....these tripod sniper secret service agents on corners of the roof, with about twenty agents walking around, some with bomb dogs sniffing perimeter of hotel grounds. It was actually funny, if anyone touched the brakes on the road, the sniper guns would rotate. They set the exit of the road up to keep flowing and force people to not stop or even touch the brakes.

Thing that was cool, I got to see the motorcade with three of those $300,000 Caddy limos that Obama custom made and pretty much armored like tanks. They separately drove one in the middle of three to four suburban and Yukons.
Funny thing was the last car was a crappie white van, then three bike cops.
Was about fifteen feet away and something I'll remember for sure.


Those limos were sick all black with the dark tinted windows


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I live in a smaller city, so no celebrities here. But as a former TV news reporter I met and interviewed many famous people over the years. Guess what? They all put their pants on one leg at a time.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

mostly people who are super drunk and back page chicks


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ricardo Lamas at LAX. One hour trip to Burbank in traffic. Super cool guy~

http://www.ufc.com/media/UFC-214-Ricardo-Lamas-Octagon-Interview


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

John Tesh? He was doing a Christmas concert in CT.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I drive X. If anybody orders X and claims to be famous, they're full of BS.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Picked up an Astros pitcher who lives here during the offseason and goes to the same bar/grill every Friday. Friendly guy, doesn't like to talk shop, but who does?
> 
> He is a Cy Young winner and used to play for another team for the past 12 seasons.


Does he have a really hot, much younger blonde wife?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Does he have a really hot, much younger blonde wife?


You're referring to his mistress. His wife is brunette.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> This wasn't driving, but when Obama stayed in town, I worked right next to the hotel and about fifteen feet from the road where hotel is.
> It was actually quite creepy....these tripod sniper secret service agents on corners of the roof, with about twenty agents walking around, some with bomb dogs sniffing perimeter of hotel grounds. It was actually funny, if anyone touched the brakes on the road, the sniper guns would rotate. They set the exit of the road up to keep flowing and force people to not stop or even touch the brakes.
> 
> Thing that was cool, I got to see the motorcade with three of those $300,000 Caddy limos that Obama custom made and pretty much armored like tanks. They separately drove one in the middle of three to four suburban and Yukons.
> ...


He came to Florida to play golf at the Floridian golf club. The motorcade passed my house. Secret service was all over for the few days he was here. It was impressive to see. Fast forward a few years, I dropped off a rider at the Palm beach airport, stop at 7-11 to pee before heading out, cops everywhere. I pullout onto the road, light turns red and they stopped traffic. 1:45 minutes later Trump and his motorcade pass. It was not nearly as impressive that time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Chesty0311 said:


> I picked up G Eazy about two weeks ago. He was quiet but his gf was pretty damn hot. He tipped me $50 for a 5 minute ride





Chesty0311 said:


> I picked up G Eazy about two weeks ago. He was quiet but his gf was pretty damn hot. He tipped me $50 for a 5 minute ride


Halsey is smoking hot.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> He came to Florida to play golf at the Floridian golf club. The motorcade passed my house. Secret service was all over for the few days he was here. It was impressive to see. Fast forward a few years, I dropped off a rider at the Palm beach airport, stop at 7-11 to pee before heading out, cops everywhere. I pullout onto the road, light turns red and they stopped traffic. 1:45 minutes later Trump and his motorcade pass. It was not nearly as impressive that time.


 Obama motorcade was impressive.....that's funny about trumps weak one. Did you see any snipers mounted anywhere. That part was creepy, because they were so high and to seem them moving around a lot, was probably in a sight at some point of time during his two day stay....also they closed the whole hotel he was staying at


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Obama motorcade was impressive.....that's funny about trumps weak one. Did you see any snipers mounted anywhere. That part was creepy, because they were so high and to seem them moving around a lot, was probably in a sight at some point of time during his two day stay....also they closed the whole hotel he was staying at


It wasn't that the motorcade was and smaller, I was stuck in traffic, first car at the red light for 1:45 minutes. This made it less impressive for me. Obama was here last week to play golf again, I believe it's the 4th time, twice while in office. I didnt personally see snipers but I talked to a chef at the club and a resident of the Floridian. They were all over the course during the visits when he was in office.

Wayne Huizenga built it when he owned the Dolphins and the Marlins. It was private, for him and his billionaire friends. He sold it to Bob Crane, the Astros owner. Crane opened it to membership and sold some lots for residential use. Membership is 200k plus 40k per year or something like that. Jordan plays there regularly so does Tiger Woods. I've been inside 7 or 8 times, I cruise the long way around, I've been escorted out twice now.

The guy who lives there told me a story. There's only a few residents, 7 or 8. Then there are a few "cottages" for guests, 12. The cottages are 5 bedroom, 5 bathroom 4500 sq ft houses. The Floridian sits on the St Lucie river. When Obama was here, there was a coast guard boat patrolling the water in front of the property. Secret service met with the few residents who were there and told them to go about business as normal just no pictures.

One of them took a picture of the Coast Guard boat with the big gun mounted on the front and sent it via text to a friend. The text never made it to the friend and the picture vanished of the guys phone.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tcpalm.com/amp/566362001


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Picked up Brandon Marshal of the Denver Broncos, he was polite and friendly, sat in the back with some girl and they were talking the entire ride. No tip.

Picked up the bass player from the band Lettuce. He gave me a 10mg edible as a tip. It’s Denver so that’s kind of normal.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> Picked up Brandon Marshal of the Denver Broncos, he was polite and friendly, sat in the back with some girl and they were talking the entire ride. No tip.
> 
> Picked up the bass player from the band Lettuce. He gave me a 10mg edible as a tip. It's Denver so that's kind of normal.


He's a class act.....good guy it seems in real life


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I drive X. If anybody orders X and claims to be famous, they're full of BS.


Not true. Picked up Robby Ginepri (pro tennis guy, google him) in an X. Took him home from the airport. Very nice guy, tipped well.
Also, I drove Jeff Luhnow - GM for the Houston Astros - in an X from Atlanta airport to the Braves Stadium (Suntrust Park). Very modest guy, nice chat.
I am sure he could have had a limo or a Black car take him there. But he didn't. Tipped with a pair of tickets for next nights game. In HIS (obviously facilitated by the Braves) suite - free absolutely great food and drinks. Greatest tip ever! Was treated like a star myself (me and my best friend). You have no idea how these people live life until you see how they are treated - and everybody in their room got the same treatment. Really gets to your head and think you are one of them. At least for a while. I have pics with him from that event.
Maybe some people are tired of the fame and just want to be normal.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> Not true. Picked up Robby Ginepri (pro tennis guy, google him) in an X. Took him home from the airport. Very nice guy, tipped well. Also, I drove Jeff Luhnow - GM for the Houston Astros - in an X from Atlanta airport to the Braves Stadium (Suntrust Park). Very modest guy, nice chat. I am sure he could have had a limo or a Black car take him there. But he didn't. Tipped with a pair of tickets for next nights game. In HIS (obviously facilitated by the Braves) suite - free absolutely great food and drinks. Greatest tip ever! Was treated like a star myself (me and my best friend). You have no idea how these people live life until you see how they are treated - and everybody in their room got the same treatment. Really gets to your head and think you are one of them. At least for a while. I have pics with him from that event.
> Maybe some people are tired of the fame and just want to be normal.


Yeah, sure, of course it happened. Then the ping woke you up from your dream and you immediately drove off to collect your next pool fare.


----------



## Apeman54 (Jan 20, 2018)

I drive X and it has surprised me a bit but i've had a few. Catcher for the rockies (online says he makes a few mil a year), A dugout reporter that was heading to get her nails done, the CEO of a tech company I had never heard of but found via google showing pic and all worth about 20 mil


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

The Bully/bad guy from Karate Kid I
Al Madrigal (comedian and former Daily Show contributor)
Eric Whoever? from the Eric Show on Adult Swim
Amy a CNN Australia news caster? host?


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

Judah and the Lion here in the Phoenix metro area. Picked them up at John Jay’s house from the radio show John jay and Rich and drove them back to the concert arena where they opened for Incubus. Guitars and everything stuffed into my Mazda CX-9. Really cool guys.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, sure, of course it happened. Then the ping woke you up from your dream and you immediately drove off to collect your next pool fare.


That's what you do? Cause I surely don't do pools. Regardless, you were not there....and your comments was uncalled for. Reserve your insults for your buddies, I am not and don't want to be one. Prick.


----------



## d1a1v7e8 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yesterday I picked up someone who said her mom is a celebrity chef and has been on Chopped and other shows. She didn't give her name and I didn't want to be too nosy. She said she had just retired here to the beach area. A month or so ago I gave a ride to a former race car driver who raced a few times in the Busch Grand National series but never made it to Winston Cup (as it was called back then).


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> That's what you do? Cause I surely don't do pools. Reserve your insults for your buddies, I am not and don't want to be one. Prick.


My, my, the pool pax picker-uppers sure do get pissy. Dealing with all those pool pax everyday making the drivers so unhinged they butt into this peaceful forum at the end of their shift with lies, insults, and name-calling. Pool pax will never hand out tips to any driver with an attitude like that!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> My, my, the pool pax picker-uppers sure do get pissy. Dealing with all those pool pax everyday making the drivers so unhinged they butt into this peaceful forum at the end of their shift with lies, insults, and name-calling. Pool pax will never hand out tips to any driver with an attitude like that!


Look. I don't know and I don't care who you are. Mind your own business and stay on top of the topic if you want to comment. I didn't post in this topic so you can single me out and take jabs at me for no reason other than your satisfaction of putting people down. I replied to a thread and shared my experiences. Whether you like or believe them or not, has nothing to do with what happened. Plenty of people shared their experiences and yet you chose to single me out with your responses. I don't like calling people out, but you deserved it. Like I said, comments uncalled for. What you do in your life and what I do in mine are surely completely different. I do ok. Not gonna judge how you do since I have no idea. But you did judge me. That's why I called you a prick. Don't tell me what to do and don't act like a know-it-all. Stay on topic if you have something to add. If not, buzz off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> Look. I don't know and I don't care who you are. Mind your own business and stay on top of the topic if you want to comment. I didn't post in this topic so you can single me out and take jabs at me for no reason other than your satisfaction of putting people down. I replied to a thread and shared my experiences. Whether you like or believe them or not, has nothing to do with what happened. Plenty of people shared their experiences and yet you chose to single me out with your responses. I don't like calling people out, but you deserved it. Like I said, comments uncalled for. What you do in your life and what I do in mine are surely completely different. I do ok. Not gonna judge how you do since I have no idea. But you did judge me. That's why I called you a prick. Don't tell me what to do and don't act like a know-it-all. Stay on topic if you have something to add. If not, buzz off.


 LOL. You sure have a short memory. All those pool-pax pickups have probably frazzled your recollection. Try to remember way way way back a whole day ago when it was YOU who first butted in by replying to MY posting. But hey, that's cool. It's a public forum and I respect everybody's 1st amendment right to butt in on my posting and spew their BS. However, I also reserve my 1st amendment right to respond back regarding my posting in which you butted in on, so if you don't like it then maybe you should climb back inside of your pink hat and quit acting like you own this forum. That's the trouble with snowflake liberals, always demanding that they're the only ones who have a right to spout off. If snowflakes are going to get all butthurt from having to read a response regarding a posting that they willingly butted into, then maybe the snowflakes should take their own advice and begin minding their own business. Simple as that.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Buffalo Bills training camp is at a college just outside Rochester. I picked up a cornerback who had just been signed (but later released). My lame claim to fame.


----------



## MAurio (Jan 31, 2018)

Xavier Woods Professional Wrestler for the WWE


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Steubie said:


> Driving a lux suv in south Florida you pick up celebrities all the time especially ball players. I think my 2 favorite have been Marlon Wayans and Chris Rock even though neither one of them tipped. My worst by far was Brandon Marshall(football player from the Giants) he wasn't very nice and i don't think he appreciated the fact that I recognized him


Didnt tip???? That's f____ng outrageous!

Here's a biggy: Ryan Russillo ESPN radio. LOL.


----------



## UluValea (Dec 3, 2016)

I picked up Steve-O from [email protected]$$, and one of his friends after he had a comedy show in Arlington VA.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL. You sure have a short memory. All those pool-pax pickups have probably frazzled your recollection. Try to remember way way way back a whole day ago when it was YOU who first butted in by replying to MY posting. But hey, that's cool. It's a public forum and I respect everybody's 1st amendment right to butt in on my posting and spew their BS. However, I also reserve my 1st amendment right to respond back regarding my posting in which you butted in on, so if you don't like it then maybe you should climb back inside of your pink hat and quit acting like you own this forum. That's the trouble with snowflake liberals, always demanding that they're the only ones who have a right to spout off. If snowflakes are going to get all butthurt from having to read a response regarding a posting that they willingly butted into, then maybe the snowflakes should take their own advice and begin minding their own business. Simple as that.


Don't understand why you are attacking liberals as a good chunk, if not majority of the people in this forum are liberals. Since I don't want to turn this forum into a political name calling forum (kinda like what our government has turned into) I'll stop here and won't say anything more.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UluValea said:


> I picked up Steve-O from [email protected]$$, and one of his friends after he had a comedy show in Arlington VA.


Damn, would love to meet Steve-O.......he was sure the craziest guy from Jack azz.....I still loved when they put those bags around the really fat guy and made him sweat while working out... then drained his sweat from inside suit with a plastic tube, and even rung out his underwear into a cup, and he drank it.


----------



## Gingerbeard (Jan 13, 2018)

UluValea said:


> I picked up Steve-O from [email protected]$$, and one of his friends after he had a comedy show in Arlington VA.


Steve O was such a big deal back in the days. I think that type of fame back then is a lot like the YouTube stars of today, essentially nobodies. Last week I watched a you tube video in which Steve O gets beat up by a 20 year old youtube star for a prank.

I was a bit disheartened.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL. You sure have a short memory. Try to remember way way way back a whole day ago when it was YOU who first butted in by replying to MY posting.


Yes, I replied to your posting on the topic. You were the one that started spewing childish stuff about dreams and pool fares. Were your comments on topic? If you had replied with "I don't believe a word" - fair enough. But you chose to insult someone you don't know. That makes you a bad person in my book.


Uber's Guber said:


> That's the trouble with snowflake liberals


There you go again. How the heck would you know which side of the aisle I stand on? Or maybe in the middle?
I didn't claim to be right or wrong, I didn't demand you believe or not, I didn't ask anything. I replied to a statement you made that anybody that is famous is not using an X car on the Uber platform. There are plenty of people that shared their experiences that there are, indeed, many famous people using X. That's all.
If you can't comprehend that, sorry.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Does Buzzy Cohen from *Jeopardy! Tournament of Champions *2017 winner count?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> Does Buzzy Cohen from *Jeopardy! Tournament of Champions *2017 winner count?


Answer: This worker gets screwed more often than a prostitute.

The question is, What is an Uber driver, Alex?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Answer: This worker gets screwed more often than a prostitute.
> 
> The question is, What is an Uber driver, Alex?


Lol....thats hilarious man



Flier5425 said:


> Does Buzzy Cohen from *Jeopardy! Tournament of Champions *2017 winner count?


Of course....what was his $$$$ take on the show


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

In Toronto I’ve had Amy Schumer, Ice t , Gilbert gotfried, jewel,naz kadri, Marco Estrada, Lucas nogueira , Sarah polley,aislyn paul


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

evad77 said:


> In Toronto I've had Amy Schumer, Ice t , Gilbert gotfried, jewel,naz kadri, Marco Estrada, Lucas nogueira , Sarah polley,aislyn paul


Are you the only driver in Toronto?


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

No but I work through the night and get early morning runs to airport


----------



## Lauren7 (Feb 1, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Yes. Get a lot of real CEO's as well.
> They suck, are boring, & tip like shit.
> 
> Trickle down is a lie.


Not all CEO's suck! Just had an awesome one who tipped $500 cash.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lauren7 said:


> Not all CEO's suck! Just had an awesome one who tipped $500 cash.


Seriously? You gotta give us a name.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

took my wife to work this morning. she doesn’t tip!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> took my wife to work this morning. she doesn't tip!


She tipped me....


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Lauren7 said:


> Not all CEO's suck! Just had an awesome one who tipped $500 cash.


I gave a CEO a ride once. Got a $20 tip on a $6 ride.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lauren7 said:


> Not all CEO's suck! Just had an awesome one who tipped $500 cash.


I gave the president of a university a ride and he gave me a $1 in app tip.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I drove some Hillary workers during president campaign that were giving food out to campus students.....they gave me a headache, no tip.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Reggie Jackson of the Detroit Pistons. Signed a 5yr contract a year ago for $80 million.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Reggie Jackson of the Detroit Pistons. Signed a 5yr contract a year ago for $80 million.


Think he's some recent trade rumors.....did he tip



1.5xorbust said:


> Seriously? You gotta give us a name.


I guess it was the guy in her thread from yesterday, she never listed a name. We did come to the conclusion that Lauren must be smokin hot though


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Think he's some recent trade rumors.....did he tip
> 
> I guess it was the guy in her thread from yesterday, she never listed a name. We did come to the conclusion that Lauren must be smokin hot though


Yeah she's either smoking hot or there are extenuating circumstances or both.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah she's either smoking hot or there are extenuating circumstances.


Wish she post a pic and that would settle exactly what happened for a 500 tip


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> took my wife to work this morning. she doesn't tip!





Mista T said:


> She tipped me....


She and I play just the tip.....

No not really.... She prefers I give her all of it....


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

URMomsBox said:


> She and I play just the tip.....
> 
> No not really.... She prefers I give her all of it....


I would give her a tip but I'll too busy driving drunk millennials around. We are doom, millennials can't do anything for themselves.... get a wife! tip her on special nights with flowers and wip cream


----------



## vipdriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Driven a lot of pro athlete. Julius Pepper DE for - Carolina, Green Bay, Chicago being the high profile.

Also Britt McHerny ESPN reporter a few months after she became infamous from a video of her cursing out tow company casher. She asked to sit up front so to put on makeup on the ride for a live interview with Cam Newton. I was think best not hit a pot hole causing her poke her eye or get her cursing at me...then again could been some what fun.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Brian (Bryan?) Ortega Thursday late night



Mista T said:


> Picked up 3 members of 10,000 Maniacs and took them to their gig.


I love them and have seen them in concert a few times. What city?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

vipdriver said:


> Driven a lot of pro athlete. Julius Pepper DE for - Carolina, Green Bay, Chicago being the high profile.
> 
> Also Britt McHerny ESPN reporter a few months after she became infamous from a video of her cursing out tow company casher. She asked to sit up front so to put on makeup on the ride for a live interview with Cam Newton. I was think best not hit a pot hole causing her poke her eye or get her cursing at me...then again could been some what fun.


I wish you HAD hit a pothole while driving that trollish witch around - she's got to be the ugliest most atrocious "attractive" person to walk the earth. All I see when I look at her is FUGLY.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I drove some Hillary workers during president campaign that were giving food out to campus students.....they gave me a headache, no tip.


anything to do with Hillary = no tip... I would have done a look the other way drive-by. Beside who want to give food to students!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> anything to do with Hillary = no tip... I would have done a look the other way drive-by. Beside who want to give food to students!


Buying poor student votes I guess....I can see it paid off. One thing I remember about them, they were so cocky, like it was a landslide victory coming.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Buying poor student votes I guess....I can see it paid off. One thing I remember about them, they were so cocky, like it was a landslide victory coming.


I live in Seattle and had to hear how much Hillary was going to stomp Trump.., how only Nazi would vote for Trump. Had to keep my mouth shut, pretend like I'm all lefty and shitt.. then rate them 1star! no political talk in my ride brah!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> I live in Seattle and had to hear how much Hillary was going to stomp Trump.., how only Nazi would vote for Trump. Had to keep my mouth shut, pretend like I'm all lefty and shitt.. then rate them 1star! no political talk in my ride brah!


Yep, same here man.....I picked whatever side was in car and low rated. It was weird, it was mainly just Hillary people doing stuff here.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep, same here man.....I picked whatever side was in car and low rated. It was weird, it was mainly just Hillary people doing stuff here.


Trump people keeps quite until the voting booth... Memo! Trump was being spyed on by the one and only.. more to come America, face the facts... nation of laws or nation of kings


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Brian (Bryan?) Ortega Thursday late night
> 
> I love them and have seen them in concert a few times. What city?


Brian Ortega is an undefeated UFC fighter and a class act.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Cardi B(I had to kick her and her friends out because of misbehaving), Gucci mane, yo Gotti, Rae Sremmurd, lil uzi, and some other low level rappers.
Luc besson, Sophia Vergara.
Bunch of Miami heat players.


----------



## DonCie (Mar 21, 2015)

I picked up a few famous, semi-famous and/or person pretty connected to famous people. 
There is a restaurateur from Boston name Barbara Lynch. She was on last year's Times mag list of Theo top 100 most influential people. She owns nine restaurants in Boston and runs a food program to help undernourhuised children. She has her own Wikipedia page. She boxes. Did lots of drugs. And I believe her book of her rough and tumble life is out. 
I squeezed in behind a car that allowed us to get through traffic in an otherwise jammed packed downtown Philadelphia street allowing her to exit. She highly impressed with my driving ability.... I'm an excellent driver, yeah.

I also drove the family babysitter, now au pouir, for The Boss....Bruce Springsteen.

I drove the publicist for Jimmy Fallon's band, The Roots.

I gave the manager of rap stars Redman and Modern Man a ride to the bus stop in Sicklerville, NJ.

There was this international opera singer that was looking to move from NY to Philadelphia but I can't rember her name. Someone I know involved in opera singer was very impressed that I met her.

A few weeks ago I met a Doctor of religion that taught at the University of Qatar. During Ramadan he is the go to guy for anything related to Islam as he is the special guest on TV every morning during Ramadan.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

I picked up some band members who were playing here....don't know their names though...the next ride was a fan of theirs who had driven 10 hrs to attend the concert. ...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

To be honest, I don't really pay that much attention. Don't care who they are as long as I'm getting their money.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I just gave a ride to Colby Raha for any of you motocross, xgames peeps. He was standing out in the rain with other guys after his first uber request cancelled on him for not being at the pin drop. No tip. Lol


----------

